

Duck.com is owned by Google - twog
http://duck.com

======
drewvolpe
Google acquired the domain when they bought On2, a video code company which
was originally called the Duck Corporation. @yegg (founder of DDG) tried to
buy it from Google in 2010. He gave his take on it the last time this was
posted to HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4817812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4817812)

------
dang
This is not a Show HN. "Show HN" is for something you've made that other
people can try:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

It doesn't go on posts like this, or everything would have it. After all,
every post is implicitly showing HN something.

------
eduardtm
they should also buy chicken.com , which I do not own btw

------
seventytwo
So?

------
asadlionpk
this is sad.

